# for ACV



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ACV

Here are some snapshots of the hold downs I use around the shop. 

Bj 

The last two snapshots is the wall clock we talked about all made with 3/4" MDF
The top and bottom parts of the clock case are just stacked mdf scrap stock one on top of the other to get the look of grown molding.
The clock box (face) just pulls out of the case once the door is open so you can replace the batterys or set the time, it's on two 1/2" x 1/2" x 5" long blocks.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Cuts and sands at one time


Never seen that
What you use to attach the sandpaper BJ?
does it ever come off and jam?
Thanks


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the pictures! I'm really liking the Router Workshop style of featherboards.

This has me thinking of ideas now
Allison


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I use 3M spray #77 GLUE ,no jams and it stays on and works great  I did send off for some that had the holes in them and the sticky paper on them but I said why,so now I just take a standard sand paper and cut my own, but I'm still looking for some 12" x 12" sand paper for my big blades..  I was thinking of buying it by the roll then I can get the size I need.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Allison

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks BJ.
Gonna give it a shot with an old saw blade and gorilla glue.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

"gorilla glue" = hummmmm, maybe a bit to thick, and that suff will puff up and push out all over the place and I'm not to sure it will hold, I know it's tuff when it's dry.

But if that's all you have give it a shot,what the heck, do you have a remote switch so you can stand back when you turn it on ..  it may go ding,ding,ding,ding when you hit the power.. 

Do you have some contact glue , I would try that 1st, let it get tacky to the touch then put on the paper,and then cut the center hole out,I use a 5/8" bolt to line it up.precut the sand paper and then put it on, just under the tooth slot on the blade.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4246
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4253
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4257

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2006/Main/381

=========

http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Sanding_Discs.php
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Sanding_Sheets.php

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey ACV

Did you get your router bit box done ? 

Bj


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Bobj3,

Just got the wood yesterday in Winnipeg...gonna start the project tonight. I'm a stay at home mom right now and the kids are way to young to be left in the house by themselves (10 months & 29 months)...so I have to wait until they are in bed.

I will let you know how I am doing!

Allison


----------

